

Ask HN: How do you learn about a new industry? - howtolearn

When researching new ideas, I have difficulty with attaining a really comprehensive understanding of a given market. For instance, if I were onto an idea that I think would help out online merchants, how would I go about learning about that industry, about the dynamics and specifics that keep it running, about what would work and won't work?<p>I find that at best I can achieve a rather superficial level of knowledge and understanding, and I think it's proven damaging in the past when I've steamrolled ahead with developing ideas that eventually floundered.
======
tevers
I have a similar dilemma. I have an idea for a startup that would disrupt a
1bil(US$) & 4bil(Global$)a year industry. I personally have earned over 100k
in this industry.Of course, I lack the technical skills to get it going
myself(started CodeYear.It is also difficult when you have a great idea,
capital you're willing to invest but lack the technical skills to get it
going.

------
DealisIN
Try reports from IBIS, FactSet, etc. They helped me out a lot when writing
pitchbooks/models. Of course, with a somewhat undeveloped market like that,
however, it'll be hard, but try one of those dbs. Do you have access to any of
those?

~~~
howtolearn
Those look like great resources, but I unfortunately do not have access to
either of them. I'll see if I can change that, though!

